# Red



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

I needed red bucks for my recessive red does, and I got this wonderful gentlemen from Finland.

Sorry for the yellow blend of the pics. They have much better colors, trust me 

Rival may be an old man. He got this cute uncle-wrinkles at the eyes and lips :love1



















Rapunzel's Dare Devil, en champagne tan. WOW what a guy! Perfect type, color and he has a lovely temperament. I love this buck :gwavebw !


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

They are so pretty! wait no, not pretty, GORGEOUS!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

That champagne tan is beautiful  and as for you're red, he's such a cutie! He may not be too old.. he looks a lot like our brindle who's only about six months old. Ours is just kinda chunky


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

He's not red. He's fawn.

I like the champagne tan's brow ridge and Roman nose. That's a marker of a well-bred mouse.

His ears are a bit small for a champagne, though.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice dark red-orange on the first one; and the second one is very nice too, though I can see why Rapunzel let this one go. I have a satin champagne tan with that same pretty orange border around a peachy belly. I'd like to know how to get the belly to fill in with color like that of the border. Wow, those orange patches behind the ears are something else. I wouldn't toss this one out of my mousery, thats for sure!

That old fawn boy looks like he's still full of stuff.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Jack Garcia said:


> He's not red. He's fawn.


yes, i know, but he is recessive fawn from recessive red


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Potatoes /potahtoes. I think we call it fawn if it's red eyed, regardless of the genotype. though he's a bit beyond fawn, more red, like you said. Very lovely!


----------

